# SQL Anweisung



## PollerJava (26. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

hab schon in google gesucht aber nichts gefunden, auch weil ich keinen richtigen Ansatz für die Suche habe,

und zwar habe ich in der Datenbank stehen:

z.B.:


```
Zeit (TimeStamp)                                                               Wert

2004-04-23 12:10:32.3243                               5
2004-04-23 14:12:32.32                                  23
2006-03-21 05:23:03.4321                               4322
```


Jetzt möchte ich z.B.: 
alle Werte, welche am 2004-04-23 aufgetreten sind, auslesen.

Mein Problem ist jetzt dass ich den Befehl nicht weiß aber auch nicht, wie ich die Zeit in meinem Java- Programm herrichten muss um die Abfrage zu starten,

wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe!!!

(Mir ist schon klar, dass das kein SQL- Forum ist, aber es ist halt das beste Forum, das ich kenne,


lg


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Jul 2007)

Mit welcher Datenbank arbeitest Du?


----------



## PollerJava (26. Jul 2007)

mit FireBird 2.1,

Ich kenn die SQL- Referenz von FireBir aber das soll ein (noch) Laie einmal verstehen,

Wäre sehr Dankbar für Hilfe, vorallem auch, wie ich nachschaue, ob eine Datenbank schon angelegt ist und wenn nein dann eben anlegen und eben das auslesen im Bezug auf "Datum" und" Zeit.


herzlichen Dank,


lg


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Jul 2007)

Mit der extract-Funktion sollte sich das Datumsproblem lösen lassen.


----------



## nbkr (26. Jul 2007)

so könnte es auch gehen:


```
SELECT * FROM tabelle WHERE zeit < 2007-04-24 00:00:00 and zeit > 2007-04-23 00:00:00;
```


----------



## PollerJava (26. Jul 2007)

SUPER, vielen dANK!!!


lg


----------

